# Camping Shop Lisbon



## Mycetes (Jul 3, 2008)

We are soon to move into an empty shell of an apartment with no furniture, and need to know where we can acquire 

a) Good Quality Light Camp Beds

b) Sleeping Bags

c) Floor Cushions

just to start us off, whilst we place orders for and wait for deliveries of the real furniture

Any shop, preferably in downtown Lisbon, will do.


----------

